# How much braided line to use?



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I bought some braided line for this year and I was told to get some fluorocarbon to use as backing. How much should I put on?


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

You don't need flouro for backing just use some mono you got laying around. I fill mine almost halfway 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks. What kind of knot is best to connect to the mono?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

blood knot works good. there is a few others but the blood knot is pretty easy to tie.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Albright is what I use. Use it to tie on leader line also.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

x2 on blood knot and just use some cheap mono.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

The reason for the backing line is that the braid will spin on the spool the mono will stop that . Depends on the size of your spool on how much to put on ? Yes braid is $$ So you dont want to waste but you still want plenty on the spool. I usually just put enough mono on to cover spool and maybe a littl more .

Remember if line gets worn take Off and turn around. Do not throw away. I get usually two years out of new braid.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

+1 for mono as backing, whoever told you to use flouro just wanted your money, i use the cheapest mono i can find or old line from a reel i just re spooled.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Blood knot is fine, so is back-to-back uniknots. I usually put 60 to 75 yards of braid on. I'll replace when I start seeing the mono at the end of a long cast. How long it stays on the reel varies, but in one exceptional case, I just replaced the 50-pound braid on my Carolina rig reel after 14 years. Admittedly, I don't use that rig as much as some others.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i just pretty much agree with what you,ve already been told. the only reason for the backing is to keep your line from slipping on the spool. i was having this problem up on erie and thought i had just got some bad reels off ebay. sent them to tuna toms to get them fixed. he told me the only problem was the line slipping on the reels. so he put pins in the arbors to tie the line to. now i just put a couple hundred feet of some old mono on the bottom, took care of my other reels. just leave enough room for enough braid to do the job you want it for. i put 150 yrds on top of my mono. and i usely just use a blood knot to tie it together. there is one other knot i use but i couldnt tell you its name. i just lay the two lines together, the take one end around and put it through the loop about 5 times then pull the knot down on the line, then i go to the other end and bring it around and put it through the loop about 5 times then pull the knot down. then i wet the line and just slide the 2 knots together and trim the tag ends. sorry for such a long post.
sherman


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

I use a double uni knot. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

hearttxp said:


> The reason for the backing line is that the braid will spin on the spool the mono will stop that . Depends on the size of your spool on how much to put on ? Yes braid is $$ So you dont want to waste but you still want plenty on the spool. I usually just put enough mono on to cover spool and maybe a little more .
> 
> Remember if line gets worn take Off and turn around. Do not throw away. I get usually two years out of new braid.


2 years i take it you dont retie very often ive already went through a spool of braid this year


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I used enough mono to cover the spool and then maybe one extra layer. No problems. Still have tons of braid left but my reel can hold about 150 yards.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

ducman491 said:


> I bought some braided line for this year and I was told to get some fluorocarbon to use as backing. How much should I put on?


You think maybe they meant to use the fluoro for a leader?


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

Instead of mono, or fluoro for that matter, you can just use "arbor tape". Many braid brands come with a small portion of arbor tape that is holding the free end of line to the spool. In fact, any tape that would provide a little traction for the braid to grip would work just fine, and very little is actually needed.

I have used braid for almost 20 years (remember when spiderwire first came out and was $50 for 150yds?) and have only ever used an "arbor tape" to back my braid on my reel spool. So I can attest that it works just fine.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I use a cheap mono as backing and fill about half way. Saves some money over using all braid with tape. I use a double uni to connect the mono and braid.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info everyone. I bought some 17lb Cajun Line for about $6 for 300 yds and put on about 1/3 of the spool. Then put on 50lb Power Pro braid and used a double uni knot to connect them. It seemed to be an easy knot for my 10 thumbs to tie. I've only caught 1 fish but the braid has saved me about $30 in lures getting stuck on rocks and tree branches.


----------

